# it has been drier than dust around here.. new topic!



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hey guys and gals! we need to get the ol' youth thread back! so here is a good question.. 

are you guys saving up your money for anything big? not like 60 bucks here or there, but like something that is in the thousands..

I am saving up for a motor cycle, not a speed bike but just a cruiser, I am tired of driving my truck to run errands when it is like 70 and sunny out! I love the freedom and feel of riding motorcycles! and the ladys like them too :wink: its not going to be a big bike by any means, maybe just a 250 or maybe 450 if I can find one.. I have no intention of going over 70mph, I am not a big fan of speed.

so what are YOU saving up for??


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I saved up from work this summer and bought my new truck and now im savin up to pay to get my deer mounted amd a lift for my truck.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> I saved up from work this summer and bought my new truck and now im savin up to pay to get my deer mounted amd a lift for my truck.


well lets see your new truck and your buck!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohhh I saw that on facebook! didnt realize that was you, that is a really nice buck man!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Saving up for a new O/U and a motorcycle. Probably going to get a crotch rocket or a Honda Shadow 800.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I can use my step bros beretta O/U anytime I want! haha we will need to make a motorcycle trip Jake! sturgis!! WOOHOOOO!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha my Uncle went with some of his buddies this past year.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I think we would get lynched! hahaha


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Probably haha.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I think the vamaha Vstar 250 is a little taller, I am going to need as much high as possible


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Why do you need a taller bike?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

cause im 6' and I dont wanna be squatin!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

nothin now.. getting through school first, but after that i'll be savin for some travel money


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> nothin now.. getting through school first, but after that i'll be savin for some travel money


any specifics? where yah goin?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

depends on work.. if i get in/can get in with a shipping line i might go work on a boat for a bit, not sure if i wanna give up that amount of time tho... otherwise south pacific, maybe africa, guess i'm not too sure. Wanna get the passport stamped and see what i find, might find someplace to call home, you know?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh so it is more of a soul searchin kinda trip? not like a hunting trip or anything. livin up in minnesota would be great from livin here! out of the 6 states I have been (CA,AZ,WI,IO,MN,IL) MN has for sure been my favorite. but something new is for sure an awesome experience. thats why I am looking to live in WI for college. even if that means I have to give up private IL land and hunt public.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I can't stand mn.. I've traveled a good bit, and mn isn't high on my list; movin as soon as I'm done with school.

I don't hunt more than gun season anymore, no feelin other than recoil. It's just killin now


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I did see quite the ugly part of MN though.. superior is just nasty.. but Ely was the best place I have ever been. I just want to get away from the heat..


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It's not so much the land that I don't like but the people and their way of thinking... It happens all over so it's not just an mn thing.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

agreed. I pretty much just lost ALL of my friends this hunting season just because I get to hunt everyday after school and they dont, so they decided they dont like me. freakin idiots...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Its not so much that as the mindset in general; I went to highschool with kids who have never left the state let alone been in an airplane or seen the ocean. Because of stuff like this an being on the edge of the bible belt most people and I don't share any of the same viewpoints. I've been counting the days until I could get out, really I have....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

it sure is an experience going somewhere completely different! I would love to spend some time up on the coast of Alaska. seems amazingly wild up there!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Lets see.. other than books and next semester classes, not much. Everything I've been buying lately is school related. I'll be buying a personal laptop sometime soon for homework that way I don't always have to use the familys all the time. It probably won't be a MacBook or anything though.. I don't want to spend that much.

I'm sorry you dont click with the people in your hometown, jake. I hope you find some good friends wherever you move.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Lets see.. other than books and next semester classes, not much. Everything I've been buying lately is school related. I'll be buying a personal laptop sometime soon for homework that way I don't always have to use the familys all the time. It probably won't be a MacBook or anything though.. I don't want to spend that much.
> 
> I'm sorry you dont click with the people in your hometown, jake. I hope you find some good friends wherever you move.


im not looking forward to the years of spending my money on books! I love my macbook pro, but the 3 grand that was spent on it, if it was not a gift I would not be typing on it right now!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> Lets see.. other than books and next semester classes, not much. Everything I've been buying lately is school related. I'll be buying a personal laptop sometime soon for homework that way I don't always have to use the familys all the time. It probably won't be a MacBook or anything though.. I don't want to spend that much.
> 
> I'm sorry you dont click with the people in your hometown, jake. I hope you find some good friends wherever you move.


Absolutely no point in buying an Apple anyways. You should do what I'm doing with college books Isaac. Pick up a tablet and put all the books on there. It's a lot cheaper because the electronic versions are usually $50 cheaper than the hardcover.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

there are benefits to getting mac's, if i were going to get a diff comp anytime soon it would be a macbook. isaac, if you are going for engineering just get used books off amazon and plan on keeping them. hardcopy is very handy when it comes to taking notes. electronic is nice for space, but hardcopy does have a place.

alaska isn't too bad, but it doesn't have the same luster that is used to. I'm moving back because i have a steady job up there, but i don't think i'm gonna stay there... too much heartache for lack of a better term.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Absolutely no point in buying an Apple anyways. You should do what I'm doing with college books Isaac. Pick up a tablet and put all the books on there. It's a lot cheaper because the electronic versions are usually $50 cheaper than the hardcover.


Hmm that's interesting. Can you resell them though? I figure if I buy used then resell I shouldn't be out a whole lot. I guess we'll see how much I can get for em though.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> there are benefits to getting mac's, if i were going to get a diff comp anytime soon it would be a macbook. isaac, if you are going for engineering just get used books off amazon and plan on keeping them. hardcopy is very handy when it comes to taking notes. electronic is nice for space, but hardcopy does have a place.
> 
> alaska isn't too bad, but it doesn't have the same luster that is used to. I'm moving back because i have a steady job up there, but i don't think i'm gonna stay there... too much heartache for lack of a better term.


Yeah I prefer hard copies anyhow.. idk why but I find them easier and faster to work with for whatever reason. As far as engineering, I've actually changed plans for now. Science just isn't my thing but I really enjoy math. I plan to major in finance, statistics, or actuarial science. Right now I'm just getting gen-ed stuff out of the way.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

ah ok.. i couldn't take writing papers so i went to tech school. I like hard copy because i can write in them and use them for other things where electronic copies you cannot; i can also leave them out in the cold too.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am looking at a tech school right now, what is the difference between a tech school and anything else??


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah its nice to be able to write and underline in text books, that's for sure. I'm actually going to a tech college this year as well. Next year I'm transferig to a two year private college then I'll transfer who knows where for the last two years.

Ben, that's a good question! I'm honestly not sure what the major differences are. They're usually cheaper and only two year programs but beyond that I can't really say.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

tech schools prepare you for a job, college prepares you for a career. If you take your generals in HS or take a program that doesn't require generals you spend you money/time on things directly related to core subject. its a good way to go if you like work and want the job security that comes with a skilled trade.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh alright, that makes sense, I am going to be a firefighter/ EMT, right now I am looking at a tech school in Lacrosse WI


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> Yeah its nice to be able to write and underline in text books, that's for sure. I'm actually going to a tech college this year as well. Next year I'm transferig to a two year private college then I'll transfer who knows where for the last two years.
> 
> Ben, that's a good question! I'm honestly not sure what the major differences are. They're usually cheaper and only two year programs but beyond that I can't really say.


I'm going the tablet route because I like the fact that a tablet is a lot more portable than a backpack full of books and I'm going to have a full schedule my first year. I can underline and highlight and write notes on the tablet too.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I'm going the tablet route because I like the fact that a tablet is a lot more portable than a backpack full of books and I'm going to have a full schedule my first year. I can underline and highlight and write notes on the tablet too.


get a human Cent-i-pad! (south park reference)


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> get a human Cent-i-pad! (south park reference)


Such a funny episode!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

cuttlefish?? or vanilla paste??


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm gonna save up for either an Elite Pure or a Bear Anarchy, I'm gonna go and shoot both of them, I've shot the Pure but not the Anarchy but I think the Anarchy would be just as good as the Pure, maybe better, thats why I'm gonna shoot both of them, then whichever one I decide to shoot I'll save up for a used one, then set it up with top notch accessories. I'm just ready for a longer ata bow that I can use for 3-d and leave there and go hunt with it too, one of the reasons I like the Anarchy is because it's really light, 3.8# and has a long riser also, and from the reviews I've read its really smooth shooting.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I'm going the tablet route because I like the fact that a tablet is a lot more portable than a backpack full of books and I'm going to have a full schedule my first year. I can underline and highlight and write notes on the tablet too.


Yeah, that's definitely an upside. I'm only taking 10 credit hours this semester and I literally couldn't fit anymore books in my backpack if I wanted to haha!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm really liking the looks of this ultrabook. It has pretty darn good specs too.

Acer Aspire M5 Ultrabook

I've been really impressed with Acer in the past. The current laptop I'm typing on is an Acer and my brother has one of their tablets which is pretty nice as well. What do you guys think? I don't really want to spend over $600 unless it's absolutely necesarry.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I'm gonna save up for either an Elite Pure or a Bear Anarchy, I'm gonna go and shoot both of them, I've shot the Pure but not the Anarchy but I think the Anarchy would be just as good as the Pure, maybe better, thats why I'm gonna shoot both of them, then whichever one I decide to shoot I'll save up for a used one, then set it up with top notch accessories. I'm just ready for a longer ata bow that I can use for 3-d and leave there and go hunt with it too, one of the reasons I like the Anarchy is because it's really light, 3.8# and has a long riser also, and from the reviews I've read its really smooth shooting.


hey clint, I honestly think you should look at the prime line too! if 34" ata is what you consider longer, that is an AMAZING bow! you could get the LR version to make it lighter, or the 2013 primes look great too. glad to see your gettin out of the waffle club! lol


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

If you have a $600 for a budget, go with a HP Isaac.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I've heard so many negative reviews about HP though. But than again, so have I for every other computer brand lol. It makes it really hard to know what to buy!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

just gotta be extremely careful what websites you pull up when your on a windows computer, one wrong move can send a PC down the tubes really fast


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> I've heard so many negative reviews about HP though. But than again, so have I for every other computer brand lol. It makes it really hard to know what to buy!


Two of my really good friends have a HP's and they are great. Just keep them updated and make sure you have a good anti virus program and you'll be golden.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep. I think a lot of it is all subjective. Who knows what I'll get.. my dad thinks I should wait about a month til they go on sale. I may or may not do that; they sell out real fast then but if you're lucky you can get a better deal. 

I'm really thinking about the acer though. They've always served us well and with very little problems so I feel comfortable with the brand. Anyhow, you've almost got to upgrade, no matter what you get, withing a 4-5 years since technology advances so fast. By the time I'm out of college and ready to join the work force, I'll need to upgrade no matter what.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

go to best buy on black friday! black friday shopping is the best! hahaha


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if you are going to get a computer spend the money and get a good one.. if you don't get a mac i'd look at asus or alienware(spendy but it really pays off).

you don't need to take books to all your classes for the most part, especially if you understand the subjects. college is structured different and the homework isn't done in class, its done outside of class time.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

That place would be a mad house on Black Friday! I've always wanted to do it though.. I'll have to get a few buddies around:teeth:. 

Who wants to come?!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> if you are going to get a computer spend the money and get a good one.. if you don't get a mac i'd look at asus or alienware(spendy but it really pays off).
> 
> you don't need to take books to all your classes for the most part, especially if you understand the subjects. college is structured different and the homework isn't done in class, its done outside of class time.


Yeah that's true. I don't really even use my books during class when I really think about it.

Here's the thing about getting an expensive computer... no matter what you get, it's gonna be outdated in a few years anyhow. Especially if your job after college requires software, you'll need to keep updated. I understand your side though and it is a very strong argument to say the least. I'm just looking for excuses not to pay a ton of cash, when it really comes down to it lol!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Best Buy on Black Friday is a MAD house haha!! You don't need anything super super nice if all it's for is school Isaac. Because like you said, technology becomes obsolete pretty quickly. You'll be fine with a $600 laptop all through college. You don't need anything more than the basics for typing papers and surfing the web. You can run CAD software no problem on $600 computers. I run Inventor on mine without any hiccups. Get the best laptop you can afford and I promise it'll do just fine. Because if you go out and spend $1500 on a computer, in a few years, it's wasted money.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

the thing is, an alienware now will still be able to handle new software and possible won't even be outdated because of what they are built for. Gaming computers need to run at higher outputs and boosted RAM than stock processors.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> I'm really liking the looks of this ultrabook. It has pretty darn good specs too.
> 
> Acer Aspire M5 Ultrabook
> 
> I've been really impressed with Acer in the past. The current laptop I'm typing on is an Acer and my brother has one of their tablets which is pretty nice as well. What do you guys think? I don't really want to spend over $600 unless it's absolutely necesarry.


Whoa, my links really messed up... sorry bout that. Try this one instead lol. 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Acer+-+Ultrabook+15.6%26%2334%3B+Laptop+-+6GB+Memory+-+500GB+Hard+Drive+%2B+20GB+SSD/6815281.p?id=1218807854337&skuId=6815281


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

He doesn't need an Alienware is all I'm saying. You can upgrade RAM and OS on any laptop and if he needs more hard drive space, all he has to do is buy an external. There is no point in spending $1500 for an Alienware when a budget laptop will do just as good for what he needs it for.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

alienware will last.. there is a reason i spent 500 for my netbook; all alu cover has paid off....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

you guys sure know alot of about computers.. I only know how to use them


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I know computers because me and my friends use to game quite a bit.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I use to be a gamer too, I just played em, wasnt interested in them though lol


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

They're really easy to mess with. Me and my buddies built our own desktops.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I was going to get into that.. but I have way to much on my plate right now haha


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

It's a lot of fun. I'm building on before I go to college since me and a buddy are living in an apartment.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice! I hope I end up with cool room mates!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

There is no way I could live on campus. I couldn't stay focused.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thats why im not goin to a big school, hope to find a nice apartment on the outskirts of town. wouldnt mind livin alone for a while either.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

living on campus or in the dorms is the way to go.. having an apt off campus sucks


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

really? why is that Jake?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

couple reasons, being off campus means that you need to get yourself to campus everyday that there is class; more money and time spent on travel, time to get the car running, gotta walk, etc... plus its usually its not any cheaper to stay off campus. I live right across the street from where i'm going, like 400yds away.

part of college is meeting new people, from different backgrounds and walks of life... staying in the dorms does this and it also helps out in the long run. Depending on where you are going, guns/bows in the dorms may be an issue or it may not be (or you just don't say anything if you get a room mate who has the same interests)


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh I gotcha, I am planning on bringing a motorcycle to college, so that would mean a lot better gas mileage


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> hey guys and gals! we need to get the ol' youth thread back! so here is a good question..
> 
> are you guys saving up your money for anything big? not like 60 bucks here or there, but like something that is in the thousands..
> 
> ...


Wth you need a bike for? My mom told me if she set caught me on one she'd beat my @$$!!! And it didn't matter if I was 45 and married she'd still do it......





I'd planned on getting a 85-current model f250 extended cab with a 7.3 liter within the next 2 years.... And also planned on putting an 8 inch lift and 45s on it...... Don't forget the brush gaurd for when I take them late night rides


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Wth you need a bike for? My mom told me if she set caught me on one she'd beat my @$$!!! And it didn't matter if I was 45 and married she'd still do it......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont get a ford.. it will break..


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> dont get a ford.. it will break..


Built HOYT tough!!!! GET SERIOUS GET FORD!!!!! hahaha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

found on road dead, F'ed over rebuilt dodge.

my only arguments.. lol


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Sad thing (maybe it ain't so sad) bout it ford will out run out pull out haul and last longer than any chevy out there.......


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im not so sure about that.. cause them fords are always in the repair shop!!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> im not so sure about that.. cause them fords are always in the repair shop!!


yea cause we put them thur hell and back


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I get in some sticky situations, never on purpose cause its stupid to wreck trucks for fun, just a waste of money! but my ol' chev has never let me down!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I get in some sticky situations, never on purpose cause its stupid to wreck trucks for fun, just a waste of money! but my ol' chev has never let me down!


it maybe stupid but there aint much to do round here so we tear stuff up quite often..... mainly roads tho even tho i almost tore the fender off the wheeler the other day lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol wow, we barely have anything up hear! I will probably get my truck a little stuck when I have to drive through the drifts to get to my private snowboarding lot! thats why I am never moving to the south... I love to snowboard!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

put it this way, only reason my car is going to be a ford is because i would prefer to not get flogged


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> put it this way, only reason my car is going to be a ford is because i would prefer to not get flogged


lol, understood!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Starting to save for my car as well


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's the laptop I purchased tuesday. It's what I'm typing on right now actually and it seems really nice so far. Also got office university as well which offers most of office's programs for a lot cheaper if you have an .edu email (which I do).


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

you bought a laptop 3 days before black friday?? dang! thats crazy haha. it looks nice though!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

All I can say is get a chevy or you will regret it. But the 7.3 is badass but still not as nice as a cummins.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

cant go wrong with a chevy!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

not happening.. '69 boss body and a new crate engine and 6spd manual, gonna take a while but its worth it.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> you bought a laptop 3 days before black friday?? dang! thats crazy haha. it looks nice though!


Haha, I went black friday shopping at Walmarts and Menards but I smart enough to stay away from the big stores like best buy if I wanna be sure to get my product! I was afraid they'd be sold out by the time I got there, unless I went super early which wasn't going to happen!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Haha, I went black friday shopping at Walmarts and Menards but I smart enough to stay away from the big stores like best buy if I wanna be sure to get my product! I was afraid they'd be sold out by the time I got there, unless I went super early which wasn't going to happen!


walmart isnt a big store?? yeah I understand that haha. people camped out of best buy from tuesday night... no thanksgiving


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah when I picked up my laptop on Tuesday, there were all ready some people setting out by the front door with tents haha. As far as walmarts, I was there at like 5:30 in the morning so it wasn't as crazy as it probably was at midnight, or whenever it opened.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Yeah when I picked up my laptop on Tuesday, there were all ready some people setting out by the front door with tents haha. As far as walmarts, I was there at like 5:30 in the morning so it wasn't as crazy as it probably was at midnight, or whenever it opened.


lol since walmart is 24 hours, I would just pitch a tent in the camping isle


----------

